
The Sincerest Form of Flattery: Cloning Open-Source Hardware - Palomides
http://hackaday.com/2016/04/19/the-sincerest-form-of-flattery-cloning-open-source-hardware/
======
akubera
Great article.

I'm a little surprised they didn't mention MakerBot and their reaction to
hardware clones, followed by the community's response.

